# Cronjobs werden nicht angelegt



## he-du (21. Jan. 2010)

Hi,

ich habe ISPconfig 3 und wollte einen Cronjob über das Interface anlegen. Nun habe ich das Problem, das die Cronjobs nicht in die Crontab des entsprechenden Users übernommen werden. Sprich die Crontab bleibt leer.
In meinem Fall gibt "crontab -u web12 -e" nix aus. Leere liste :/ 

Woran könnte das liegen? 

Gruß
He-Du


----------



## Till (22. Jan. 2010)

Schau mal im ispconfig monitor, ob Du Fehlermeldungen im syslog hast und ob der job in der jobqueue abgearbeitet wurde.


----------



## he-du (22. Jan. 2010)

Hi,

also im System protokoll steht gar nix. Das Anlegen erscheint in der Jobwarteschlange irgendwann verschwindet er daraus bis dahin alles normal. 

Dann taucht nirgens wo mehr ein hinweis auf wo das nun gelandet ist. Im ISPconfi Protokoll steht nix (ist komplett leer). Im System Protokoll tauchen nur die FTP verbindungen auf

edit: Sorry aufm falschen Server geschaut. Ich schau nochmal auf dem richtigen


----------



## he-du (5. Feb. 2010)

Hi,

so wieder mehr Zeit  also auf beiden Servern steht nichts im System logg (eingesehen über webinterface) ist einfach ne leere tabelle. 

In der jobqueue  tauchen die jobs auf und verschwinden dann logischerweise auch wieder. Aber angelegt wurde nichts. 


Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Till (7. Feb. 2010)

Du kannst ja mal debugging einschalten und sehen, was er da genau macht.

http://www.faqforge.com/linux/controlpanels/ispconfig3/how-to-enable-debugging-in-ispconfig-3/


----------

